

Twitter Purchasing AdWords for "Buy Twitter Followers" - gailees
https://www.google.com/search?q=buy+twitter+followers

======
rjvir
Here is a screenshot if the AdWords don't show up for you:
<http://cl.ly/image/161L363u0h0B>

